# My horse can't whinny?



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I've know quite a few horses that couldn't whinny now that I think about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes they can lose their voice. It's God's way of making them shut up. Never seen it be permanent though. I wish my wife's dog would lose his.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

I actually think you'd be a bit lucky xD My horse get so panicky for a moment if his buddy leaves him when he is being fed...Its SO loud and pretty much almost deafening! Haha. His WHOLE body shakes! Im surprised I still have my hearing xD


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

maybe he was just born that way? lol


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Yes they can lose their voice. It's God's way of making them shut up. Never seen it be permanent though. I wish my wife's dog would lose his.


Too funny! "making them shut up"

We get a kick out of my wife's horse when he whinnies. He sounds so pathetic and whimpy. He's such a stoic horse and will try to do anything you ask of him. He's got a big ego too, really full of himself. It's almost sad to hear such a whimpy cry that he does
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Gods way of shutting them up, I love that! I know a dog that cant bark, well barely it barely comes out, and he tries to bark all the time, probably a good think he cant bark..


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Some horses are just not much into 'talking'. Two of our mares have big, loud whinnies, one whinnies every once in a while, and one rarely at all.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Your horse is a Mike Tyson whinnier? You know, the voice don't match up with body?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Did he race? He could've had tie-back surgery... I've known TBs who've had that done and they couldn't neigh/whinny as a result.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If he had tie-back surgery, it would have altered his "voice" I had a gelding who had the surgery done prior to me owning him, and he could barely squeak out a whinny. It sounded hoarse and higher pitched with more air moving than you would expect. I can explain it as similar to someone trying to learn how to whistle and just getting mostly air out. Old boy could nicker really well and loudly. I also heard him beller a few times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes he did race! For quite a long time actually (around 6 years...) What is "tie-back" surgery?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

ACVS - Laryngeal Hemiplegia

On my phone or I would try to explain it better, but basically it is surgery in the horse's airway to "fix" a paralysis or defect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

My horse is very vocal in that respect, haha.
It might have something to do with his youth. If he didn't have much time with a full heard from birth, then he wasn't nessisarily "taught" to whinny.

Mine has lived with 40+ horses for the vast majority of his life. And most of the things he does, reflect them.

Just a thought


----------

